# hymer 572/522 lpg mth, gaslow, filling point, stainless hose



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all

I've finally decided to open the wallet (there go the moths) and get an LPG system. I'm going to start with single cylinder with a normal calor jobbie as the second one.

One dealer has mentioned getting the filler drilled into the skirt of the truck... (Hymer 572) I'm not keen as I'm thinking it's going to be a bit flimsy.
Has anyone fitted said system to the skirt of my van and is it flimsy?
I'm not too bothered about drilling a whole trough the truck, as I would think the finish will be better?

I'm looking a the MTH system, as it looks the same as gaslow, and is slightly cheaper.

PS Do you actually need stainless steel hose's??

I've been quoted £80-100 to fit which seems excessive to me??

Cheers ears

Wilse


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have a look at the pic's of my Hymer, I had a underslung bulk [70Litre] LPG tank fitted last year, the filler is recessed into the skirt & I've found it strong enough & with no flexing.
http://www.vicfire.zoomshare.com/1.shtml/Bulk LPG Tank


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had a 40litre tank fitted by MTH November last year.

The filler is in the skirt of our Hymer, when they fit it, it is reinforced.

Also they take you for a first fill up, check it for leaks & then issue a gas certificate.

We filled up ourselves for the first time between Xmas & New Year-it was dead easy once we found the pump selling auto lpg.

You can stay overnight there as well, although its not exactly scenic but they are very nice people.

Regards.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

cheers fellas

On your Hymer's the skirt is continuous.
On my 572 the filling point will be behind the back wheel, near the orange reflector... as on this image there is nothing behind the skirt, and has a bit of flex already... although it is made of Aluminium.

w


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

This is my Gaslow experience.

1) 2 x small cylinders fitted to a Compass motorhome. All well and good.

2) 2 x 11kg cylinders fitted to a Kontiki. Leak on day one from one of the brass nut areas. Further leak in Italy - the bit where the rubber hose meets the brass joining. Replacement parts sent to me by courier from the UK.

3) 2 x 11kg cylinders fitted to the present Kontiki. I requested steel hoses as a result of (2) above. Major leak when filling for the first time. The installer travelled to my road side location and fitted new hoses.

My advice would be to have the system filled by the installer.

Have a word with Waudbys for fitting prices etc. www.waudbys.co.uk

I have not dealt with Waudbys but was very impressed by their people who dealt with my telephone enquiries.

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have fitted the Gaslow system myself. 
All the new hoses are stainless steel, as supplied by gaslow.
The original rubber hose to the regulator is still in use but will shortly be replaced with S/S.
At present the filler is inside the locker but I was horrified at the blast of liquid gas that was released momentarily on disconnection of the filler hose when it was charged up for the first time. 
The garage man also was not impressed with the interior location (locker is accessed from the garage).
I have bought a 70mm hole saw ready to drill through the outer skin so that I can fit it to the outside wall of the locker.
Just awaiting sufficient courage to do the deed!

I take aboard the comments about having the system fitted and charged, but it is too late for that.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not out to contradict any of the previous posts........but. The filler on my van's fitted through the skirt just astern of the gas locker. There's a natural break in the skirt there & everything flexes when you fit the LPG nozzle. I should get under there & fit some reinforcing to prevent this but so far have managed he problem by being carefull with the filler nozzle, which looks to me like it's been borrowed from a Jumbo Jet :lol: 

So to answer your question, I think it depends where about in the skirt you choose to put the filler. I bought my van new & the Gaslow was fitted prior to picking the van up. If I'd known how flimsy the skirt was in that area I'd personally have gone for putting it through the door of the gas locker instead.

Dave.


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Wilse

I have have just opened an account with Gaslow to fit their system's, and they now have an L-shaped bracket which houses the filler and fits inside the gas locker. This keeps everything inside the locker neat and tidy and you no longer need to drill any holes.

We are in Stoke on Trent and have a bracket in stock if you wish to see one, depending where you are.

Graham


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*lpg*

A gas Bottle has about 6bar ! hope yours is not overfilled?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaslow bottles have an 80% full auto cut off.

Looked at that bracket but would only use it in an outside locker not an internal one as in our van.

The whoosh of liquid gas vapourising as the filler gun was disconnected was frightening!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

I fitted a 2x11kg Gaslow system into our Elnagh 3 months ago. the length of the filler hose determined the position of the filling connection. 
The decision was made to fit the filler outside the locker to avoid any chance of some "jobs worth" making a fuss at fill up time.
The filling connection was fitted into the skirt, although it felt a little flimsy when cutting the hole (didnt use a 70mm drill but chain drilled and filed out the hole to make a perfect fit) when all was bolted up it is really quite rigid.
Was a bit concerned at first fill up but no problems and no leaks
Maybe having been a c :wink: argo engineer on an LNG gas tanker had a bit to do with it 
:wink: 
regards 

The Yeti


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Morning all,
We bought our first MH just a year ago (2003 so 2nd hand). The dealer arranged for a twin 11kg Gaslow system to be fitted. Our MH is a Hymer B630 Starline so the gas locker may be the same as yours. It has a fold-down steel flap about 6" high, inside the fold-up main locker cover. This is designed to keep the bottles in place if the straps give way and can be lowered to get them out by releasing bolts at either side.
The LPG filling nozzle is mounted in the centre of this lower steel flap. As the flap is hardly ever moved, there is no recurring flex on the filler pipe from the nozzle to the cylinders. It all seems to work pretty well and there is no undue flexibility in the steel flap. I just open the top cover and plug in.
Other points - stainless steel pipes are best as they prevent leeching of the plasticisers in rubberised pipes. This can happen over time. But, if you have a Truomatic auto change system, you have to use Truma's rubberised pipes from the bottles to the auto-change valve. (I checked this with Gaslow). Final point. I have just opened an account with Countrywide. If you tell them the LPG is for heating and cooking they will apply 5% VAT instead of 17.5%. They cover SW up to the Midlands.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Blisters - Graham, do you or would you do any discount for MHF members :?: well you got to ask haven't you.   
Stoke on Trent is not far away, and the 5%Vat. for heating/cooking works as well.
Roy.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*gaslow*

I have the same van as Wilse knows and have fitted my gaslow filler point in the skirt between the rear wheel and the locker door.

So far after several fill ups it has proved satisfactory, I may put a bracing bar in sometime in the future.

One thing to bear in mind is that behind the skirt is another flap of metal this made it awkward to fit the filler pipe onto the filler.

I cut away a piece of this flap to make the connection and sprayed to stop rust.

Pete


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

cheers Pete

I now remember you saying you were going to fit LPG, thanks for the info...

Wilse


----------

